#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  Score

## Dj-Sjors

Waarom staat erbij sommige onderwerpen een score, en hoe kun je zelf ook bij ander mans onderwerpen een score geven?

----------


## ralph

Je kunt een onderwerp waarderen.
Staat rechtsbovenaan "onderwerp waarderen". kan je verschillende sterretjes toekennen.

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Het zal wel aan mij liggen maar ik kan dat knopje nergens vinden  :Confused:

----------


## moderator

dan kan jij niet waarderen....gezien het niveau van je bijdrages tot zover is dat niet zo heel erg vreemd.

----------


## DJP-BIM

zwaar off:

niet lullig bedoeld, maar wordie bij het ene forum weggetrapt begint die hier...

ojwa loopt de klok achter van het forum???

----------


## moderator

over de tijd: http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...ad.php?t=15153

----------


## showband

niet om flauw te zijn. Maar die waarderen-knop heb ik ook nooit gezien hoor. 

(niet dat ik denk hem te gaan gebruiken. Maar voor de statistieken even een melding ervan)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## moderator

De waardeerknop....ga de admin eens vragen wie die knop behoren te zien!

----------


## DJP-BIM

> over de tijd: http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...ad.php?t=15153



okeee dan  :Smile:

----------

